# Snow hits East coast UK



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

This weekend 22/23 Nov the wind went to northeast and resulted in about 4" snow hiyying the east coast of the UK most of these pics are in the Norwich area


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

*more east coast Uk snow pics*

Couple more pics one with plow on a tractor , with a not uncommon obstruction when it gets slippery


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

:waving: Is that plow connected to the lift arms or does it have a separate frame? I thought about putting a plow on my tractor, but was worried about stressing and bending the arms.


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

The plow was mounted on the front implement carrier , I think its a german tractor , 4wd , a lot of them have front and rear implement mounts , and hydraulics and pto HTSH


just had another look I think its Claas manufacture .


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

wow good little storm there. some of those roads really could use a plow run down them. thanks for the pick bud.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

lol all the lil UK cars hehe


----------



## TREMEK (Sep 16, 2008)

RedneckPlowGuy;648550 said:


> lol all the lil UK cars hehe


Paying $6 a Gallon. would make me drive a small car too


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

i have never even thought about the different snow removal techniques ya'll used across the pond...looks like you got a decent amount though.. hope your having more fun than i am cause we havent gotten a lick here


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

plowindiesel its all been and melted now , weve only managed about 1 inch local so far , the deeper stuff seems to be everywhere that I am not at the mo .


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

What do you use for snow removal Tacr2man?


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

Land Rover County Station wagon V8i 3.9L


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, nice rig. That must light up the night!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

It needs a few more lights.


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

It has more , the blue spots on the front of the roof rack are sho-me hideaway strobes, it has matching amber strobes on the rear and also quad red flashing slow down lights on the back as well . You can never have a enough lights the way some idiots drive 
besides its coming up to christmas


----------

